# Corner Cabinet build.. a series



## Charles Neil (Jul 29, 2014)

It has been a while since we did any public videos , so we decided to put up the first build of a Tiger Maple corner cupboard , from our Mastering Woodworking show, this was done in 2010, so audio and video have certainly advanced, but hopefully you will be able to get it. http://www.cn-woodworking.com/1-corner-cupboard/
We will be putting up the rest of the series ASAP. it will be approx 40 videos .Hope you enjoy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 29, 2014)

That awesome Charles. Thanks for sharing! The wife saw me watching it and gave me the stink eye thinking I was planning another project


----------



## Charles Neil (Aug 9, 2014)

UPDATE : We put the entire series on our site, so the link above had been changed . It should be better quality and its the entire build.

This series is very slow paced and detailed, we did this with the new Woodworkers in mind .


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 9, 2014)

Charles I'm going to spend the evening watching it. Watched the first part and really enjoyed it. Thanks for sharing


----------

